# False Cape, bycicles and citations



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

It has finally been done. Left the Refuge about 4;30 and started peddling.Five miles later we popped out at the ocean at Barbour hill, a hell of a ride for people that haven't riddien bikes for a long time. Found a likely looking hole and set up. Started off using bait we had brought-mullet from Buxton. Caught a couple of blues and then my freind Rick hooks into a sea monster and loses it. Just after dusk, Rick hooks up and I hook up. I get mine in first, my first paper drum at 50 inches. Rick gets his in and a 47 er. It's on!! Half hour later I hook into another sea monster, and get it in; a 73 inch shark, don't know what kind yet.
Sleep sets in and we miss the high midnight tide, to much grass in the water anyway. 
In the morning, I miss sun up but get baits in the water by 8:30ish. By this time we are using bluefish as bait, our is in a mess. About 11:30 another fish on, this time a 47er. Then last cast at about 5ish another 47er.
Then we set off back along the beach which was a shorter distance, but seemed like a lot more work. There's some killer holes in the refuge if you head south from the opening. Got back right at seven and left the pier by 7:20.
We had a brilliant time, the weather was beautiful, the beach police/wardens were great and between us caught 4 citations. Not a bad exploratory trip. This will be happening again after they re-open the park after hunting season, may even make it a two dayer
Drum do eat bluefish, all of our fish were caught on blue except one. Didn't seem to matter what time of tide or time of day, as long as your bait was in the hole. 
Sorry no pictures of the shark, they were taken on a regular camera.
Take care all. Darren
Pictures in the members pictures. How do I get them to the post??
This took place wed to thurs, the 4 and 5th october?

























































dirtyhandslopez said:


> Pictures in the members pictures. How do I get them to the post??


Damn, it's magic.....Hat


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

saw your pix up top & was waiting for this write-up Great job -- sounds like a great time.....when i was at cape point HI over labor day saw a friend catch his first citation drum on a bluefish head -- think he was really sharking -- but he loved getting that first paper drum!
nice report DHL!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Nice Darin*

NIce Job Darin....Its getting good.


----------



## Mahi Mahi Mike (Jul 24, 2007)

*Congratulations!*

Awesome fish! The Red Drum Gods definitely smiled upon you!


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Looks like DirtyHands likes to sleep with the fishes.
Very original photos.
Pretty work.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty werk


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Make sure to keep your finances separate.  Damn nice fishes and looks like a good time. Congrats!!

Oh, and BTW Sand Flea, are sure that wasn't Dirtyhands stalking you on the bike last time you were there???


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks all. It was a blast biking somewhere unknown and hooking up. Sand Flea, don't worry, couldn't of been me, I didn't have a bike until Tues. Who is this magic... Hat?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Perty work Darren.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Awesome report....drum via planks, drum via boat, drum via ORV, drum via kayak, drum via walk overs, drum via BICYCLE....anybody gotta helecoptor?


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

TreednNC said:


> Awesome report....drum via planks, drum via boat, drum via ORV, drum via kayak, drum via walk overs, drum via BICYCLE....anybody gotta helecoptor?


you could hover over the fish and just drop your bait in them  you dont even now how to cast,haha drum via HELICOPTER


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

TreednNC said:


> Awesome report....drum via planks, drum via boat, drum via ORV, drum via kayak, drum via walk overs, drum via BICYCLE....anybody gotta helecoptor?


Damn good question... NEWSJEFF has acess to a helo... I can see him now LIVE TV10 REPORTING DRUM BITE OVER MEHADDEN PODS 50' OFF LIP.. :fishing:

By the way PRETTY WORK on the catch.

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

in2win said:


> I can see him now LIVE TV10 REPORTING DRUM BITE OVER MEHADDEN PODS 50' OFF LIP.. :fishing:


Hmm. John Massey keeps asking me to take him fishin'. 

I wish I could talk him into droppin' me off at False Cape ... then pickin' me up a coupla a days later. 

Mike, give me a call this week. I got an extra room at the house. 

Purdy work there, dirtyhandslopez. Very nice.

How far past that second walkover are dem nice holes? I've got a 47" outta there Friday, but that was at the fence.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

in2win said:


> Damn good question... NEWSJEFF has acess to a helo... I can see him now LIVE TV10 REPORTING DRUM BITE OVER MEHADDEN PODS 50' OFF LIP.. :fishing:
> 
> By the way PRETTY WORK on the catch.
> 
> ...


It'd make striper feeshin easier...thats for sure.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

good job Darren!
You've been threatening to do this for a while, I'm glad to see it payed off for you!!!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

:--| awesome work though!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

The holes are about 5 stopping for breath stops south. Or ten stopping for breath stops if you are heading from the south. By bike  So if'n you count em' up that'd be about a third to half of the way to Barbour Hill campsite.Or so,ish


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Daum nice job and report!!!....the R


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

nice fish - the proper way to measure is under the fish fyi - it makes a large difference. its nice to ride the beach back at low tide.


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Excellent read Darren ..congrats .......D


----------

